# Identify these birds please



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I've had my wife watching all day and she hasn't seen her. I just got home and looked, but didn't see her either.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

jrockfishhunter said:


> Actually next weekend there is a bird swap in Imlay City at the fairgrounds. It is put on by the Michigan Game Bird Breeders Association, that's where I picked up the Silvers and Amherst. They have about five swaps throughout the year. Clare is one location near you but it's not till later in the year. They have a website if u want to check out where and when the swaps are. As for raising these types of fowl it's pretty much the same as what u have. Besides the breeding is a little more difficult and they're good escape artists. If u plan on going to a swap I recommend arrival before the sun rises cause at the last two swaps all the exotic pheasants sold prior to the sun rising.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I have been waiting for that swap since last fall and I dont think I am going to make it . Now, the one in clare, if I have to walk, I am going to find a way to get there! :lol:


----------

